# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > General >  Emmerdale 1999-2011 Intro

## danielroxheaps

Does anyone know what the clips in the intro from 1999 - 2011 are/resemble? Some of them kinda look like characters but I'm not sure what it is.

----------

